# Fishing Lake Erie (Sandusky/Port Clinton/Ohio



## Steven Homier (Nov 22, 2010)

This a general question for all you anglers around the area I specified. How was your fishing experience's on Lake Erie this year as opposed to the last 3 years? Share if you are a charter captain or just love walleye fishing. Lend areas where you caught the biggest as well as the most over the whole season of 2010.


----------

